# The Churchill



## scubaman (Oct 24, 2005)

I just made my first Churchill and posted my impressions in the Guild at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PenMakersGuild/message/4004, pictures are at http://tinyurl.com/au2l2


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich,

I just came back from reading your impressions on the Churchill.  I will have to order some tomorrow as I have always liked the El Grande.  I am particularly happy that we can use the same bushings and drills.  Of course that messes up Frank's conspiracy theory. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2005)

It would seem that if you wanted IAP members to read your thoughts you would post them here rather than directing them to your site.


----------



## GregD (Oct 25, 2005)

I just came back from reading your opinion about the Churchill. It would be nice if we could actually see a picture.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2005)

Look at the original post: pictures are at http://tinyurl.com/7sxbj
Now go give your eyes a feast.
Do a goo dturn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by GregD_
> <br />I just came back from reading your opinion about the Churchill. It would be nice if we could actually see a picture.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 25, 2005)

Must be to much work to post the pen here???????????


----------



## JimGo (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Rich!  I'm still not sure I'm sold on that particular kit, but that's just my take and personal taste.  On the plus side, it sounds like Berea is listening to the people using the kits, which is great!  I'd like to see some more kits available that allow the kinds of modifications you mention - not that I've progressed to that level yet!


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Rich, I have been on the fence on this kit.  Still am a bit.. I am not a big El Grande fan, but I like the look of the Churchill more... still looks like a bit too much plastic to me... but that is a person taste thing... 
Appreciate the time you took to do the evaluation and post the pictures...


----------



## Mudder (Oct 25, 2005)

Why do we insist on being so petty?

The man is sharing information, If you find it too hard  to click on the link then don't.


Thanks for sharing Rich.


----------



## Czarcastic (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you Rich, for the information.

I appreciate that you took the time to provide your knowledge and your expertise to us here.  I, for one, don't mind clicking a link or two to gain insight from an expert.

For those that do, maybe you yourself could provide such insightful and helpful information with all the energy you use to complain.


----------



## Efletche (Oct 25, 2005)

That is a beautiful pen Rich. What type of wood did you use? Looks a bit like curly Koa.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info Rich


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Why do we insist on being so petty?
> 
> The man is sharing information, If you find it too hard  to click on the link then don't.
> ...



I'm with you on this one Mudder.  A couple of clicks gets you to the pictures, which with the off-site album system Rich started allows much larger photos to evaluate.  Thank you Rich for doing this for us with the Churchill, Emperor, and Panache.


----------



## BogBean (Oct 25, 2005)

I am with you Griz. I am also on the fence with the Churchill, maybe if this was 1939 I would like it better but I am not fond of the new Sierra either but I did order some so I may get around to the Churchill...


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />It would seem that if you wanted IAP members to read your thoughts you would post them here rather than directing them to your site.


The entire nature of the web is hyperlinked data. There is not much point of posting duplicate information. There are links all over the place pointing back here too.


----------



## wayneis (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with you both but you just have to remember that some will bitch even when you hang them with a new rope.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2005)

What's the problem with looking or reading about the pen on another site? If you want to look or read go over and if you don't then don't. Does everything have to be posted on IAP? I don't see a problem. Read and look or don't. Posters can put stuff anywhere they want to. There are no rules about directing traffic to another site. Geeeeeez!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Must be to much work to post the pen here???????????


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich, thank you for making your knowledge and insights available to anyone who wishes to learn something.  Please don't let the negative comments curtail your willingness to share your talents.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2005)

The  post was made on this site
S-man could have just as easily copied and pasted it here.
(edit in)

For those who care for the Yoohoo format, fine.
I don't. I made an obsevation. Whether you are the fourum admin or an IAP member, my statement is valid and I stand by it.
This site was started, I believe partly because of a dissatisfaction with the YOOHOO format.
I like this format.
Links to cumbersome sites to me are a waste of time.
If you don't want to read what I wrote or write send Jeff a note pleading for the gump button and we can all be happy.
Or just ask Jeff for my removal.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 25, 2005)

Great evaluation and information on the new pen, Rich.  Thanks for doing that.  It's nice that you take the time to let us know what to expect before buying and that you contribute to both Yahoo and IAP. Much appreciated.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2005)

What a waste of time to put the pictures and article on different sites. If it bothers you so much then don't read it.  (I don't need to be told you won't). Again I say...Geeeeez! What's the dirfference? Read it or don't. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 25, 2005)

This is like getting attacked from another site----I really just thought he was being lazy----but then I am not a Yahoo surfer so what do I know.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2005)

I have never seen any attacks from the Y! site towards the IAP but plenty of attacks from here to Y! penturnbers and the the PMG!  Personally I think it should stop, but this is a free country and I suppose a free forum.

Being effecient does not relate to being attacked... and there is no laziness in Rich





> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />This is like getting attacked from another site----I really just thought he was being lazy----but then I am not a Yahoo surfer so what do I know.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />....Links to cumbersome sites to me are a waste of time......




Sorry Buddy, I just can't agree with you on this one.

A link is posted that brings you right to the information referenced. I fail to see where that is cumbersome. Why waste the bandwidth and server space from this site if it is posted somewhere already?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I have never seen any attacks from the Y! site towards the IAP but plenty of attacks from here to Y! penturnbers and the the PMG!  Personally I think it should stop, but this is a free country and I suppose a free forum.
> 
> Being effecient does not relate to being attacked... and there is no laziness in Rich
> ...



.. and it is always the same bunch who is complaining and whining here about other pen turner website, either Yahoo or the Guild. Get a life and enjoy when other people are so kind and share their vast kmowledge
with us. It was just a click away.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 25, 2005)

For crying out loud!  Take your pissant, personal grievances to casual conversation or, better yet, take them to another site altogether and quit hijacking threads.  Those who start and those who continue this kind of bull-hockey are a giant pain in the posterior.  I'M SICK OF IT!  And I'm NOT the only one!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with Lou. I don't care where the info is posted. I just appreciate the links to read it and see the pics. Thanks Rich.[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you Rich for taking the time to share that information with us!

I for one appreciate the work, that is a great write up on the Churchill and pictures are excellent.

Dont let the "few" get under your skin![][]
I remember I found this place via a link!!


----------



## BogBean (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Rich,
Thank you very much for taking the time to post here. I hope that BS does not stop you from posting here again...


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2005)

Lou,
Since you mentioned "those who continue" I must defend myself. I too and disgusted with those who must continually post negative thoughts and have the "I don't care what one thinks" attitude. But, my friend, by keeping quiet and not responding is giving my acceptance to this kind of behavior. I can't keep quiet about wrong stuff going on. I just can't. Sorry to be such a pain to certain parts of you anatomy. If as you say, others are "SICK OF IT TOO", where is their voice? I see or hear very little protests. Too many have been too quiet for too long! I can't be one of those. If you wish me to leave this site, just ask and I'm out of here...but keeping quiet about such negative posts and attacks I cannot!  And I will not! Just remember, I do agree with you and wish it would stop.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />For crying out loud!  Take your pissant, personal grievances to casual conversation or, better yet, take them to another site altogether and quit hijacking threads.  Those who start and those who continue this kind of bull-hockey are a giant pain in the posterior.  I'M SICK OF IT!  And I'm NOT the only one!


----------



## GregD (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, so what am I doing wrong?? I click on the link to the pictures and get all the text about the pen but no pictures.


----------



## btboone (Oct 25, 2005)

Greg, click on the link in that text to get the pic.


----------



## scubaman (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GregD_
> <br />Ok, so what am I doing wrong?? I click on the link to the pictures and get all the text about the pen but no pictures.


Greg,
I just edited the top post in this thread - had the wrong tinyurl there...  Had you read that text you might have noticed a tinyurl there that WAS correct and would have taken you to the pics.  Sorry about that!  Here's the link again so you don't have to go back there http://tinyurl.com/au2l2

As for some of the nonsense in this thread:  I'm having a very sad and very busy day, I'm in no mood for BS or replying to it.  I am convinced there are more happy than unhappy people here, I posted for those.  What would be the point in posting for discontents?

Someone called me lazy:  Yup, you summed me up nicely and concisely - even typing the initial post was taxing.


----------



## onewaywood (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow    unbelieveable,  dont you negative people have anything better to do,can't we get back to what this site is all about, sharing and helping our fellow turners.


----------



## LanceD (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm fairly new to this board and I really appreciate all of the tips, reviews, pictures, links and so on. I have earned so much in the little time i've been here because of all of the talented people that post. Please keep it up and thanks to all of the helpful and knowledgeable people who don't mind taking time out of their schedule to share with everyone.

Lance


----------



## wpenm (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks like an interesting pen. I think I might like it.[] Thanks Rich for sharing the pics and info.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Rich, you are right,here are much more happy people than unhappy ones, but these few always start a pissing contest. I do not know what is wrong with them, but I am getting surely fed up with them and I have voiced this already quite some time ago to Jeff. For myself, I always like your very concise and exact reviews of new kits and I do not care that they are posted on another site. This site is here is my main site, but I also visit daily the Yahoo site and a couple of times a week the Guild site (I am not a member, but we can read the messages, just not post). In my post I just agreed to what Don said re attacking.


----------



## sptfr43 (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich, once again you have shown your talent and consideration. I for one always enjoy seeing your pens and reading your thoughts. Please keep sharing with those of us who know how to appreciate the time it takes to help. Thank you.


----------



## driften (Oct 26, 2005)

Rich... thank you very much for your reviews. I find your posts of great value to me.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, I dislike the negativity, like Lou.
Also, like others, I am glad Rich can overlook the negativity and continue to post excellent information and graphics for a crumby pen hack like me.

Thanks Rich, and others, who continue to share and inspire!


----------



## Thumbs (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, too, Rich.  I'm gonna save up and get me one of those kits, too!  Thanks again for sharing your experience and knowledge so generously!


----------



## ashaw (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich

Thanks for the post and all over you information.  I know since I have joined here I have learned alot.  Now if I can just put that knowledge to work...
Alan


----------



## ograywolf (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich

Just had 5 kits arrive today.  I appreciate your post and observations!  Beautiful work on the pens and the photos.

Dave


----------

